# How Everyones Dogs Do This Season



## Weber Retriever Club (Jul 10, 2013)

With the hunting season in the books, lets hear how your dogs did this season retrieving whatever game you chased. 

- Did they meet your expectations?
- What things do you need to work on for next season?
- Do you plan on running any hunt tests or field trials this season?

WE WANT TO HEAR HOW YOU ALL DID!!!

WRRC


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Weber Retriever Club said:


> With the hunting season in the books, lets hear how your dogs did this season retrieving whatever game you chased.
> 
> - Did they meet your expectations?
> - What things do you need to work on for next season?
> ...


My GWP is young, but I thought he improved vastly in upland game this season. He is already a good duck dog and the upland game is coming around.

Sage Grouse: Final Grade F (Expect C) (First hunt and they were quick to flight)

Duck Hunting: Final Grade A (Expect A) (Ducks in brush or ducks in water, it didn't matter he retrieved them all)

Pheasant: Final Grade C+ (Expect D) (Good at finding them, but needs to hold point a little better)

Chukar: B+ (Expect B)(The dog is starting to figure out that holding the point means birds for the table)

I am currently working on collar conditioning, I was really hesitant to use the collar. The help provided on this forum set me in the right direction.

I am also using bird preserves to train my GWP on actual birds. I will continue to work on the Woe command and work with him in holding point without creeping.

As for field trials, I could care less. I just want my dog to function as a great dog in the field.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

If I was to grade

6 yr old- A in every thing but retrieving- give him a C- do not hunt waterfowl

18 month old-

C on Pheasants
B on Sharptails
B on Grouse
C on Chukars
A+ retrieving- that's why the older boy got a C - He doesn't get much of a chance


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

My expectations are probably a lot different than most on here but here it is. I never plan on trials but love to hunt!
--I only hunt chukar,grouse & pheasant. My dog is an English pointer/lab mix
A+ on bird drive
A+ on companionship 
A+ on retrieving/finding downed birds
F on holding point......gonna work him this off season to see if I can fix this issue
I hunted him at least 2-3 times a week from the grouse opener until last weekend Feb 7th when his pads for tore up too bad to hunt anymore this season.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

bamacpl said:


> My expectations are probably a lot different than most on here but here it is. I never plan on trials but love to hunt!
> --I only hunt chukar,grouse & pheasant. My dog is an English pointer/lab mix
> A+ on bird drive
> A+ on companionship
> ...


But I am betting you enjoyed it all------ pretty much what counts


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

This was the first real season with my dog. She's a year and a half old now. Pretty exciting seeing things start to come together. Wasn't sure what to expect but I'm definitely happy with the way things progressed. 
I really feel like there are great things to come.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Packfish said:


> But I am betting you enjoyed it all------ pretty much what counts


I thoroughly enjoyed every second of it & if had the chance I wouldn't change one thing!!!


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

My dog went and prematurely died the day before the chukar hunt started. Pretty bummed. Luckily I had bred him a month earlier and now have a pup to start.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Only got out a couple of times but my Dog did great! Her first full year of hunting and she found several of my birds in the Phrag and retrieved all obvious easy ones as well.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hagen got plenty of retrieves again this season. However, I will be reinforcing some of the more basic training as I slacked off this year and let him get away with too much stuff. (sometimes breaking after the shot) I also want to figure out how to get him to pick up more than one bird at a time. Other than that I really need to just reinforce what he already knows.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

My dog was perfect this season. Arn't they all?:mrgreen:

Spry


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Don't know yet. My dog season goes year round but the main part is just about to start.


----------



## Weber Retriever Club (Jul 10, 2013)

Sounds like everyone put their dogs on birds this season. Well done guys!!!

Sounds like a lot of you were getting your dog to a point where they were starting to catch on to the game then the season came to a close. Are any of you involved with any dog clubs? 

The test/trial season is getting under way here in Utah and the surrounding states. It is just like a second season for the dogs. Come out and have some fun and learn some things that will make you and your dog better for the duck blind or upland field. Even if you have no plans of competing....come out to the club training dogs and run your dogs.

WRRC!


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Guys you really will have alot of fun running your friend in the training picnics.
Great off season conditioning and training opportunities. It's not a bunch of snobs looking down there nose at a new guy. it's dog lovers who will help anyone and if you help you will get to see some fine dogs coming your way.

Spry


----------



## WTNUT (Feb 16, 2015)

I had been away from bird hunting for about 14 years and now have three dogs and wished I had not taken time off. My four year old GPS really came into his on as a hunter this fall. Prior to this year he was just a little to "energetic" and hunted with the theory that the more I cover the more fun I will have and we will surely find birds. This year he really started to hunt for me, started using the wind much better, hasn't bumped a bird in forever, is steady to wing and through the shot until released and is the best retriever I have ever had. My three year old was runner up national futurity champion and is a rock star. He truly understands the difference between a field trial on horses and hunting on foot. My one year old is the best of the three. So I am a very happy camper.


----------

